# 【Giveaway】Join to win the Vaporesso Newest Orca Solo kit!



## Vaporesso (25/4/18)

Hi SA friends, How are you doing?
Here comes the *Vaporesso* with sincere gifts to thank all the support and love on Ecigssa!
It's the first time we launch such kind of event. Keep following us and more will be coming!
This time, we are offing a great contest that giving out *10 KITS* of our newest product: *the Orca Solo!*

This brand new All-in-One vape pen goes with below highlighted features:

The innovative design is optimized for *high nicotine satisfaction*.
*Metal Sleeve* along with Top Fill System, not only brings great convenience,but also protect your device.
Built-in 800 mAh battery and 1A *Quick Charging*, the Orca Solo is always ready for use.
*Flash Heat System* in OMNI Board Mini brings purer and smoother flavor by rapid and even heating.
*7 colors* available
More details, just check here Orca Solo

To win, just comment below
1. *Which color Orca Solo is your favorite? *
2. *Any thoughts you have to share with us for this new product*

10 lucky winners will be picked randomly on *May 3th*.

*You must reach legal vaping age to enter the contest

Good luck everyone!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Vaporesso (25/4/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Vaporesso (26/4/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rebel (26/4/18)

1. Black
2. I think it is a decent device for beginners.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/4/18)

1. *Which color Orca Solo is your favorite? *
*
I like the Mint Green
*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/4/18)

2. *Any thoughts you have to share with us for this new product.*
*
It looks like a really awesome all in one mouth to lung kit. 
Amazing colours.
It has a Flash Heat System - and with the quick and even heating it brings a purer and smoother flavour.
Thanks for the chance @Vaporesso 
*
@Max 
@Bulldog 
@Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (27/4/18)

1. *Rose Gold *
2. Takes up very little space when travelling and looks great for vaping in airport smoking lounges. Fast charge, portability and simplistic for beginners who are starting out.

Tagging @Bulldog @Braki @Hooked @Humbolt @Faiyaz Cheulkar @Nicholas Jones

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hyphen (27/4/18)

1: I like the metallic grey .
2: I love the build quality of previous Vaporesso devices I've owned , so it's great to see them getting into the nic salts /high nic game.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaporesso (28/4/18)

Rebel said:


> 1. Black
> 2. I think it is a decent device for beginners.


It is!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporesso (28/4/18)

hyphen said:


> 1: I like the metallic grey .
> 2: I love the build quality of previous Vaporesso devices I've owned , so it's great to see them getting into the nic salts /high nic game.


Thanks for your support! Hope you can enjoy this one as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Byron (28/4/18)

1. Black or Metallic grey.
2. Would love to try this device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (28/4/18)

Post #1 - Firstly - Thank You @Vaporesso for this opportunity to win one of Vaporesso’s Awesome Products 

Secondly - I think that the Black Orca Solo looks very elegant - especially the Blue LED lighting around the Fire Button -

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (28/4/18)

Post #2 - *Any thoughts you have to share with us for this new product.*

Vaporesso has a Fantastic Reputation Delivering Top Quality Products - My range of Vaporesso Products are
1 x Gemini RTA
3 x Target Mini 40W Mods
1 x Swag 80W Mod
1 x Revenger X 220W Mod

So - I believe that this Orca Solo is going to be a real Dynamic and Beautiful MTL Vaping Kit and Well Done to Vaporesso 

Tagging @Hooked @Tanja @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaporesso (28/4/18)

Max said:


> Post #2 - *Any thoughts you have to share with us for this new product.*
> 
> Vaporesso has a Fantastic Reputation Delivering Top Quality Products - My range of Vaporesso Products are
> 1 x Gemini RTA
> ...


Wow, that's really a collect of Vaporesso! Thanks for that! Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaporesso (28/4/18)

Vapessa said:


> 1. *Which color Orca Solo is your favorite?
> 
> I like the Mint Green*


Yes, that's the color!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vivita (28/4/18)

1
I like the *Metallic Gray*


----------



## Vivita (28/4/18)

2


Vaporesso said:


> *Any thoughts you have to share with us for this new product*


I think this device is not just for beginners.
Probably it's time to try a salt nicotine e-juice.


----------



## Vaporesso (30/4/18)

Nice 


Vivita said:


> 2
> 
> I think this device is not just for beginners.
> Probably it's time to try a salt nicotine e-juice.


Nice try! Hope you can enjoy it! Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (1/5/18)

I'm really liking the mint green colour

The kit looks sleek and pocket friendly , this will surely be used as a stealth setup

@MacGyver


----------



## Stosta (1/5/18)

1. *Which color Orca Solo is your favorite? *

I'm going to say purple because the poor thing hasn't been chosen yet!

2. *Any thoughts you have to share with us for this new product
*
Could be a good place to start for newbies! Or maybe a nice stealth device.


----------



## Vaporesso (3/5/18)

Thanks all for your joining! Maybe it's the first time we do this kind of events, we will keep working on that and make it better. Congratulations to all of you. You are the winners of the Orca Solo KIT. I guess the 10th one should be myself Vaporesso lol
@Rebel @Stosta @CharlieSierra @Max @Byron @hyphen @RainstormZA @Vapessa @Vivita @Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (3/5/18)

Vaporesso said:


> Thanks all for your joining! Maybe it's the first time we do this kind of events, we will keep working on that and make it better. Congratulations to all of you. You are the winners of the Orca Solo KIT. I guess the 10th one should be myself Vaporesso lol
> @Rebel @Stosta @CharlieSierra @Max @Byron @hyphen @RainstormZA @Vapessa @Vivita @Vaporesso


I think you're right @Vaporesso , your next one will be even bigger I'm sure!

Thank you for the competition and the prize, do you want the winners to PM you with shipping addresses?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## KarlDP (3/5/18)

Damn. Just missed it.. LOL


----------



## Vapessa (3/5/18)

Awesome - thank you so much @Vaporesso - will PM my shipping details shortly.
Well done to all the other winners
@Rebel @Stosta @CharlieSierra @Max @Byron @hyphen @RainstormZA @Vivita and to you too @Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (3/5/18)

Hi @Vaporesso - This is so Awesome - Thank You so very much - Greatly Appreciated - Thank You for such an Amazing Giveaway 

Will PM Delivery Address Details.

Congratulations to all the Winners of the Orca Solo KIT. @Rebel @Stosta @CharlieSierra @Byron @hyphen @RainstormZA @Vapessa @Vivita @Vaporesso

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (3/5/18)

@Rebel @Stosta @CharlieSierra @Max @Byron @hyphen @RainstormZA @Vapessa @Vivita 

Well done, guys 'n gals!! So happy for you!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## CharlieSierra (3/5/18)

Thanks for the competition and prizes @Vaporesso , you outdid yourself with this one by picking 10 winners!!

And congratulations to all the other winners 
Will Pm shipping details

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vivita (3/5/18)

NIce!
Congrats to all winners!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/5/18)

Oh my freaking gosh!

Thank you so much!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Byron (4/5/18)

WHAAT ! Thank you @Vaporesso. I can't wait to try this device.

Will PM Delivery Address Details.

Congratulations to all the Winners of the Orca Solo KIT. @Rebel @Stosta @CharlieSierra@Byron @hyphen @RainstormZA @Vapessa@Vivita @Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (9/5/18)

Hi guys , has anyone received their orca solo yet ?


----------



## Vapessa (9/5/18)

CharlieSierra said:


> Hi guys , has anyone received their orca solo yet ?


@CharlieSierra ,No, not as yet, think they still busy sorting them to post. They will send a tracking number.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CharlieSierra (9/5/18)

Vapessa said:


> @CharlieSierra ,No, not as yet, think they still busy sorting them to post. They will send a tracking number.


Cool thanks for the info bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/5/18)

CharlieSierra said:


> Hi guys , has anyone received their orca solo yet ?



No, nothing yet. Still waiting


----------



## RainstormZA (14/5/18)

Vapessa said:


> @CharlieSierra ,No, not as yet, think they still busy sorting them to post. They will send a tracking number.



Taking more than a week and no update to when we will be getting our prizes...

The op could have at least kept us updated if there were delays...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Max (14/5/18)

Hi @RainstormZA - suggest you tag @Vaporesso in your posts

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporesso (15/5/18)

Sorry for late reply. All the prizes were shipped already by post office.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporesso (15/5/18)

Will inform you all the tracking number soon! Sorry for late

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (15/5/18)

Thank you @Vaporesso for the feedback.

Now we just wait... Patiently. Lol


----------



## RainstormZA (18/6/18)

Anyone get their prizes yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (18/6/18)

Hi @RainstormZA - just seen them sitting at JIMC.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## RainstormZA (18/6/18)

Max said:


> Hi @RainstormZA - just seen them sitting at JIMC.



Who is JIMC?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Who is JIMC?



I think it's Johannesburg International Mail Centre

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (18/6/18)

Correct

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (18/6/18)

Hi @RainstormZA - so Vaporesso must’ve given you a Tracking Number. 

17TRACK has an official app now - you can find in the Istore and once downloaded you put the Tracking Number in and will indicate the package’s location.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (18/6/18)

Max said:


> Hi @RainstormZA - so Vaporesso must’ve given you a Tracking Number.
> 
> 17TRACK has an official app now - you can find in the Istore and once downloaded you put the Tracking Number in and will indicate the package’s location.


Lol I don't have an iPhone. When I checked online, it doesn't say exactly where ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (25/6/18)

Max said:


> Hi @RainstormZA - so Vaporesso must’ve given you a Tracking Number.
> 
> 17TRACK has an official app now - you can find in the Istore and once downloaded you put the Tracking Number in and will indicate the package’s location.


Can you keep me in the loop as I can't get the app? The tracker online is rubbish and it doesn't even say where it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (25/6/18)

Hi @RainstormZA - PM your Tracking Number and I will try and find out where it is - Mine is on its way too DBN but do not know when it will be in Pinetown.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (25/6/18)

Max said:


> Hi @RainstormZA - PM your Tracking Number and I will try and find out where it is - Mine is on its way too DBN but do not know when it will be in Pinetown.



@Max would you mind checking mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (25/6/18)

Thanks @Max

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (26/6/18)

Not a problem @CharlieSierra

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (9/7/18)

Very excited to say that I just received my Awesome - Mint Green Orca Solo - and I am very Happy with it.... Loving this colour. 
Thank you so much @Vaporesso - looking forward to using it.


B E A U T I F U L 
G O R G E O U S 
A W E S O M E N E S S

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/7/18)

That's an awesome colour @Vapessa 

I'm still waiting for mine and I think @Max too. Seeing I live in the sticks, I'll probably be the last one to get it. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (9/7/18)

Hi @RainstormZA cc @CharlieSierra I received mine with @Vapessa ’s package - She lives close by so @Vaporesso sent both at the same time.

I am watching 17Track every couple of hours every day to see if there has been any movement and as per the PM pic sent - both of your Tracking Numbers haven’t shown any activity since. 

The moment I see anything I will let you know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/7/18)

Strange @Max I just asked @Stosta and he got his last week... And he's in Durban... Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/7/18)

Sorry I didn't read that properly. Kids came rushing me to help Gogo aka my mom to offload new young hens and a fight broke out so we had to remove two of our own as they were the ones that started it.

I'll get my parents to check our local post office at Rosetta - this particular one is bad, it doesnt have the proper facilities a post office should have. Not even a computer and I've been trying to get it shut down as the Mooiriver one has everything you need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hyphen (12/7/18)

also still waiting , but still keen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (12/7/18)

Still waiting aswell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/7/18)

Same here.

I checked yesterday. Nothing!!!

My mom phoned and the call centre told her to check online. It's somewhere between bpost and sapo. Obviously sapo striking again because the call centre says there's a huge backlog of callers and blah blah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (17/7/18)

Still waiting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (17/7/18)

CharlieSierra said:


> Still waiting


Lol me too.

@Max can we see pics of yours to drool over?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (18/7/18)

To @RainstormZA and @CharlieSierra - yes - @Vapessa and I have received ours eventually.

I have been following both of your Tracking Numbers and their Status Quo is still as the screen shots I PM’ed both of you. The moment I see anything I will inform you. SAPO has a strike on at the moment and the departments involved are the primary Mail Centres and Distribution Wharehouses - I think that this is contributing to the extra long delay being experienced - We do understand the frustration. @Vaporesso 

@Vapessa got a Mint Green and I received a black one. They are really worth hanging in there for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (18/7/18)

Very nice, Max. Thank you for sharing. I chose the rose gold colour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (18/7/18)

Well if it’s anything like the Mint Green - the Rose Gold should be a Brilliant Colour. 

Where do you stay in relation to Pinetown.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (18/7/18)

Max said:


> Well if it’s anything like the Mint Green - the Rose Gold should be a Brilliant Colour.
> 
> Where do you stay in relation to Pinetown.


Yeah I love that colour which is why I picked it.

Mooiriver, about 2 - 3 hours from durban, depending on traffic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/8/18)

So finally it is here

It is a very tight mtl draw but flavour is good. Nice small design and beautiful colour.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## hyphen (8/8/18)

still waiting


----------



## RainstormZA (8/8/18)

hyphen said:


> still waiting


Eish have you tracked it online?


----------



## Vaporesso (9/8/18)

hyphen said:


> still waiting


Could you inform the name so we could check?


----------

